

MEGA launch video taken down by Youtube - rikacomet
http://torrentfreak.com/mega-launch-video-removed-from-youtube-by-music-rights-outfit-130124/

======
hellerbarde
TL;DR: Business as usual. The GEMA are indeed a bunch of idiots.

So the video was automatically taken down because the GEMA flagged it for
copyright infringement. Dotcom said "they will hear from our legal team". The
Video was up again, probably roughly until the GEMA click the "refile" button.

------
Shorel
The good thing about this, is that this will be in history books forever as
proof of the evil that record companies have been.

They use wrongly and unethically a legal loophole to remove content they do
not have any intellectual property right to remove.

